# At what age can they start swimming?



## MurrayPup (Apr 10, 2012)

Murray is 20 weeks and loves the rain, puddles, etc., too (he tries to "eat" the raindrops LOL!) but he won't go in the water. He watched other dogs dive right in but wouldn't even try. I'd love to hear opinions on this too as I had a golden when I was young who sank like a brick in water! Are there any tips on getting them interested in swimming?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I start puppies at 8 weeks.


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

I was just visiting my breeder last weekend. The lesson I took away with me was early and often. The little pup I watched dog paddle all over the pool was only 6 weeks old! I'd say just introduce the water to them, be positve and don't force them in. These dogs have a love of water bred into them. Don't let them get too cold or overheat, and supervise, but hey enjoy it! Have fun!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max got his first taste of the water at around 3 to 4 months. We have a lake in our community where we let him explore the waterfall/streams while on a long leash. He eventually became braver, and found his way to the main lake. Next, we took the leash off, and he gradually started to swim. Now he jumps in with complete abandon and chases the ducks. He has also been swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say the sooner the better, but for now, always on leash. You need to be able to reel them in if they stray too far (and get too tired swimming back) or if their new swimming skills suddenly disappear when they're not in reach. Towel dry if it seems chilly when pup gets out of the water.


----------



## tcufelix (Mar 2, 2012)

We actually just got back from camping this weekend at the lake and took both of our Goldens (20 weeks and 13.5 yrs). Both of them had a blast and were exhausted after their swims. Both were on a leash as this was our first time at this lake and it worked out better than I thought. Good luck!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*About 4.5 Months*

Maisie started last fall at about 4 and a half months -- just followed some adult retrievers into the lake at our dog park. She hesitated a bit at first and started by wading, but then swam in after them. If I were doing it again, I'd have her on a long line. This spring, she sat by the gate to the lake access when no other dogs were swimming. I opened it and she charged right in.

She'd only swum once or twice over the winter in an indoor pool at one of our local dog stores -- loved that, too, chasing and retrieving toys.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

*Beautiful pictures Max's Dad!*



Max's Dad said:


> Max got his first taste of the water at around 3 to 4 months. We have a lake in our community where we let him explore the waterfall/streams while on a long leash. He eventually became braver, and found his way to the main lake. Next, we took the leash off, and he gradually started to swim. Now he jumps in with complete abandon and chases the ducks. He has also been swimming in the ocean.


Hi Max's Dad, I live in SoCal too, can you please tell me where is this Lake? I can't wait to bring Polar for a swim here.

Thanks!

Pablo


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, the lake I refer to is located in a private, gated community and is not open to the public. Also, Max swimming in the lake may not be compatible with HOA rules. However, we also take Max here: 

Dawg Waterpark « Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming

This is a doggy water park located in Murrieta, not far from the 15/215 Freeway. Here is a photo: (that is Max in the foreground.)


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! I love that doggie pool! Holly and Cassie would go NUTS for that!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

That looks like an absolute blast. Wish I lived down there at this moment!!!!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Unfortunately, the lake I refer to is located in a private, gated community and is not open to the public. Also, Max swimming in the lake may not be compatible with HOA rules. However, we also take Max here:
> 
> Dawg Waterpark « Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming
> 
> This is a doggy water park located in Murrieta, not far from the 15/215 Freeway. Here is a photo: (that is Max in the foreground.)


Wow, you're such an awesome Dad. Max should be proud to have all the luxuries.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> Unfortunately, the lake I refer to is located in a private, gated community and is not open to the public. Also, Max swimming in the lake may not be compatible with HOA rules. However, we also take Max here:
> 
> Dawg Waterpark « Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming
> 
> This is a doggy water park located in Murrieta, not far from the 15/215 Freeway. Here is a photo: (that is Max in the foreground.)


Thanks Max's Dad, that waterpark looks beautiful ..like a doggy spa!
I was hoping to find a more outdoorsy/nature water spot for Polar to dip after a good hike.
I used to take Pooklook to the Etiwanda trails on our weekend hiking trips and he would love the water there (whenever there was some)
















...but it was never deep enough for him to actually swim (like your Max in that awesome picture).
I guess I'll keep looking...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Pooklook said:


> Thanks Max's Dad, that waterpark looks beautiful ..like a doggy spa!
> I was hoping to find a more outdoorsy/nature water spot for Polar to dip after a good hike.
> I used to take Pooklook to the Etiwanda trails on our weekend hiking trips and he would love the water there (whenever there was some)
> 
> ...


While the doggy water park is not out in nature, it is deep enough to swim in, and a great place to learn to swim because there are shallow areas also. Unfortunately, many of the real lake areas in the inland empire are dried up because of the drought.

We also take Max to the beach, but no real swimming there either.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

You are so right, the pool seems to give them a bit more confidence than the ocean.
One would think that swimming for all Goldens comes natural but it actually took Pooklook a whole day at one of those "doggy dip-day" events at a local public pool to learn to swim (first with a float-vest until he got comfortable without it) but by the end of the day he was so happy and loving every minute of it. Yet he did love the beach as well, but I guess like Max, not quite to jump all in it to do some swimming.







[/IMG]


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

8 weeks or less...they are born knowing how to swim....the trick is to let them go in at their own pace and never start them in cold water....

After all they are 'Water Dogs'


----------



## MissyPup (Mar 6, 2013)

Missy was really unhappy about it the first time, I think because she jumped in expecting the surface to be solid! She was 20 weeks at the time. Because we don't get into water often, she's not very comfortable with it, but once she's in, she really enjoys it. I wish I'd gotten her in more when she was younger.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Me too MissyPup, I started Pooklook way too late in his life and once I realized how much he liked it I wish I had done it a lot earlier when he was a pup.
This time around I'll try to get Polar to experience it early on, tho he's already about 5 months ...I'll try to find a pool with warm water for him (goldlover68, thanks for the tip!)







[/IMG]


----------

